# Yo, Bobby !!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you might get a little damp down there.. Did ya get the new lathe up the stairs...:wink: .. Think you're up on stilts, but it oughta be exciting anyhows. I recall with no pleasure at all, many moons back when we had a Jamaica Beach house..Two or three times every year..dash down, haul the freezer and washer and dryer up them **** ed stairs.. 

Rootin' for you...hope it turns east..Dry side shouldn't be too bad...

If your electricity goes, I'll send down my latest lathe project. (Almost embarassed to put them on...has to be the simplest project ever invented for a lathe but really look neat..especially the gold one...the pewter color aint much )

Upstairs here is empty if you two get 'skeered'.

Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm not going to let Barbara see those Jim. Thanks for the offer but that illegal(Humberto) coming from the south ain't going to bother me that much. We are going to be in the eye of him.

Oh the lathe is so heavy it ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yo Tortuga, Quite the stock pile in the bach ground! Pray for the day off!!!

You know the weather. We got lucky.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I sure do wished my buddy Tortuga would make me a nice Gentelman's pen  ESPECIALLY since I backed outta that auction for the vase to put his "Po Old Ashes In" LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod...got a beautiful "El Grande" I whupped out yestidday got your name on it.. PM me a mailing address...."Ash Vase" was hand delivered.by the artist who created it..and it's a beauty...I'll be real comfortable in it...LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice tortuga, I showed that to Shannon and she loved em!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Trod...got a beautiful "El Grande" I whupped out yestidday got your name on it.. PM me a mailing address...."Ash Vase" was hand delivered.by the artist who created it..and it's a beauty...I'll be real comfortable in it...LOL


You are to good to me


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ash Vase" was hand delivered.by the artist who created it..and it's a beauty...I'll be real comfortable in it...LOL


I kept my poor old daddy in a carboard box out in the garage for a few years before I finally decided to bury his ashes in my yard. I'm sure you will be much more comfortable in that wonderful vase


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> *I kept my poor old daddy in a carboard box out in the garage for a few years *before I finally decided to bury his ashes in my yard. I'm sure you will be much more comfortable in that wonderful vase


-------------------

Now that's a GOOD SON, Trod........NOT !!!!!:wink:

Told my kids to skip that diggin' and burnin' biz, and just put me in a BIG Hefty and put me on the curb come Saturday (large trash pickup day up here).. Know my Son will LEAP at the idea...He's a little 'conservative' with $$$$....:biggrin:

Here's a preview of El Grande in maple...and figgered I'd chunk in a "Bluebonnet Special" in rosewood for the Missuz...so she don't grab "El G.":wink: He's a 'rollerball' point...and them thangs write like silk.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> -------------------
> 
> Now that's a GOOD SON, Trod........NOT !!!!!:wink:
> 
> ...


OH MAN! That thing is SWEET!!!! And a Roller Ball at that (my favorite). Thanks Jim!

I'll have to wait until momma does something good before she gets hers.... oh wait, she does something good every day...she puts up with me 

She will love hers also, she did not like any of the 3 I ever made


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> -------------------
> 
> Told my kids to skip that diggin' and burnin' biz, and just put me in a BIG Hefty and put me on the curb come Saturday (large trash pickup day up here).. Know my Son will LEAP at the idea...He's a little 'conservative' with $$$$....:biggrin:
> 
> .....


I told my wife and son not to spend money planting me or burning me, I told her to get one of my buddies to take me out and feed me to the fishes....that is legal ya know (lots of rules though). Actually I told her to call up my buddy Eugene (Angler1) and have him take me on my last ride!

Back a few years ago when I was chartering I got a call from a family wanting to take a boat ride to spread their momma's ashes. I met the family at the dock and we took off for the spot, arrived on location shut the engines down and just drifted along for a while as they said their good-byes....sure was tough drivin back to the dock with tears in my eyes!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Actually, I told Kent (my nephew/partner/first-mate on the Tortuga) and his Ol' Uncle George (my fishing buddy over all these years) that if the family decided to make ashes out of me, to take me to Causeway overpass #100...my favorite fishing hole in the whole danged bay system. Bet I've caught a thousand flounder out of that one spot.. I could just see one of them big flatties laying down there on the bottom flipping my dust over his back to camouflage hisself..LOL..Figure I owed them babies sumthin'...:wink:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If anything happens to me, would ya'll make sure I'm feed for the fish. That is something my wife and I have talked about but she is not too keen on the idea....but I want it. Spread over the bay at sunset. That way they never have to visit a piece of ground, just look to the sky and I'll look back.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Jim...we got those pens in the mail yesterday...they are beautiful! My wife and I really like them!

THANK YOU!


----------

